# Lucky me -.-



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

so thought I’d share my moment of luck today .

Walking down the road to get to tafe, looking down at my phone and I notice a black squiggle in the pavement and thought it was just tar or whatever they use in between footpath slabs, so as I’m walking over it, it shoots off into the scrub :O great big RBBS I just walked over.

Guess what they say is true if you don’t threaten a snake, it would rather run then bite  (not that I didn’t believe it anyway)

TLDR: don’t look down at your phone while walking next to bush on summer


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 8, 2017)

Tafe......mmmm, might not be going to that establishment much longer. (Sorry, bit off topic but couldn't resist)


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Tafe......mmmm, might not be going to that establishment much longer. (Sorry, bit off topic but couldn't resist)


?? Something wrong?


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 8, 2017)

Federal government wants to shut it down, or privatise it. Can't have people getting an education, can they?


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Federal government wants to shut it down, or privatise it. Can't have people getting an education, can they?


Well hopefully they do that after my cert 3 course!  Only 9months to go


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 8, 2017)

Depends what course you doing. At the moment a few course cancelled but once they audit the others its likely to turn into a total mess.

Problem isn't the gov't this time actually PF. Its tafe themselves that haven't been conducting their training/assessments to meet AQF requirements. 
Thing is it throws a question mark behind thousands of 'qualified' people with tafe certificates. But they only receive $268m a year of federal money....and that's just tafe in SA.


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Depends what course you doing. At the moment a few course cancelled but once they audit the others its likely to turn into a total mess.
> 
> Problem isn't the gov't this time actually PF. Its tafe themselves that haven't been conducting their training/assessments to meet AQF requirements.
> Thing is it throws a question mark behind thousands of 'qualified' people with tafe certificates. But they only receive $268m a year of federal money....and that's just tafe in SA.


I would like to think that’s only the free courses being shut down  I’ve paid 2g for my current 2year course ;-;


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 8, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I would like to think that’s only the free courses being shut down  I’ve paid 2g for my current 2year course ;-;



Well if thats what you would like to think I won't tell you any different. 

Anyway....sorry for taking your thread off point. Shame you didn't get a pic of the RBB though.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 8, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> TL;DR:
> 
> So busy staring at phone, almost stepped on death itself



Smartphones: the real threat to humanity


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Dec 8, 2017)

Smittiferous said:


> Smartphones: the real threat to humanity


Smart phones... making people stupid...


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Well if thats what you would like to think I won't tell you any different.
> 
> Anyway....sorry for taking your thread off point. Shame you didn't get a pic of the RBB though.


Went way too fast, in my head I was thinking “the black tar just shot off into the bush” it was incredible how quick it was
[doublepost=1512710758,1512710095][/doublepost]


Aussiepride83 said:


> Smart phones... making people stupid...


My “smart” phone deleted up 2,000 important emails/contacts/messages to make some room for an update for an app I can’t get rid of (on system by default)

@Stuart love the new auto merge


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 8, 2017)

I love Tafe I hope they don’t screw themselves up, I’ve got a Cert II in Hospitality, Cert II in Animals studies, a Cert III in Business Management and a Cert III in Captive Animals  also done half of my Cert III in Agriculture  best learning experiences I’ve had have been at Tafe 

At the Tafe I studied at we had heaps of RBBs  (Richmond Campus)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yellowtail (Dec 8, 2017)

What were the RBB's studying?


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> I love Tafe I hope they don’t screw themselves up, I’ve got a Cert II in Hospitality, Cert II in Animals studies, a Cert III in Business Management and a Cert III in Captive Animals  also done half of my Cert III in Agriculture  best learning experiences I’ve had have been at Tafe
> 
> At the Tafe I studied at we had heaps of RBBs  (Richmond Campus)
> 
> ...


I’m at Richmond tafe aswell  

Rbbs everywhere haha but only had one close encounter
[doublepost=1512717858,1512717825][/doublepost]


Yellowtail said:


> What were the RBB's studying?


Politics.


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 8, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I’m at Richmond tafe aswell
> 
> Rbbs everywhere haha but only had one close encounter



It’s almost family tradition to study there my mum did horticulture there 15yrs, I did all my studies there and one of my younger brothers did landscaping there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bl69aze (Dec 8, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> It’s almost family tradition to study there my mum did horticulture there 15yrs, I did all my studies there and one of my younger brothers did landscaping there
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I’ve done cert 2 animals and doing cert 3 atm, did my husb manual on southern cassowaries for some reason , knew nothing about them, now I know everything (or close to)


----------



## kittycat17 (Dec 8, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> I’ve done cert 2 animals and doing cert 3 atm, did my husb manual on southern cassowaries for some reason , knew nothing about them, now I know everything (or close to)



Awesome I absolutely love Jacki [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 
I did mine on the Eastern Grass Owl a very little known bird species 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

